# My last Betta Fish: What color should I get? Help me out!



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I am getting another betta. But this time I am gonna plan on it instead of impulse buy it cause it has horrible finrot or because it was ich etc.etc.

So I have a crowntail (...somewhat) and a HMPK. 
I want a long flow-y tail and I want a solid colored betta.

Post pictures or videos of your bettas with long or flowly tails! Right now I Am really loving the solid reds! 

I once saw a yellow betta. It was solid yellow. Thats cool. Do you think grey ones exist?


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

i have seen grey females but not males


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

these are some on aquabid, not sure if your interested in importing bettas and if not it might give you some ideas for what your looking for 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308396004










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308562806










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308566987










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308685844










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308843309


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

n3wport said:


> I want a long flow-y tail and I want a solid colored betta.


Id go with a classic VT. They get really long tails, my boys twists and curls as he moves. And most of them seem to be solid.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally I love half-moons! They're slightly more expensive than veil tails but I think they are super beautiful! The pics above are all half moons!


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Personally, I don't plan the tail type/colour/pattern of bettas I want to buy because then when you show up to the pet store you end up dissapointed when there isn't a betta exactly how you pictured it. That's just me though.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

oh yeah, same.  But it's still fun to wonder.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I agree ^_^


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a halfmoon male juvenile who may be a grizzled grey-ish with a black kind of butterfly pattern. Not sure if he will turn more black or not, but is this what you mean? Or more solid grey? I will also post a pic of my solid yellow halfmoon- i loooooove the yellows. 

My "grey" guy Aviator
View attachment 30326


My yellow guy, unnamed 
View attachment 30325


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I always go to the store/internet knowing exactly what I want so I don't go on a shopping spree or buy one I don't have room for lol If I wanted a black/red/white betta and I waited half a year until one finally showed up on AB and I've never been happier!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I love coppers. They look gray in some light, purple in others, goldish in others, copperish in others, etc


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

If you like the nice solid reds then you should go for it - they're lovely.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally, I don't like cellophanes that much. I had one (Casanova) and he always looked sick and pale to me. :/ I knew he wasn't... he just gave me that feeling. But I adore the solid reds!! Even the fish with the little flashes of blue in their fins are gorgeous too!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, we all have to admit...we pretty much love ALL kinds and colors. ;}


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah! I agree with GunsABlazin! We love ALL kinds of bettas, so you should just go to the store and get the one that you like the most.


----------

